# 2017 Ford superduty Plow ''key on power''



## BossEric

Hey guys , I was wondering where you are picking up your 12v run/start or key on power for the controller on the new 2017 superduty. Is it the brown wire in the engine bay at the upfitter relay box ,next to the drivers side firewall? Or the orange/green wire inside the cab at the passenger kick panel fusebox? This is our first 2017 Ford Superduty install.


----------



## Sawboy

Send 1olddogtwo a pm. He just did the install on his.


----------



## kimber750

BossEric said:


> Hey guys , I was wondering where you are picking up your 12v run/start or key on power for the controller on the new 2017 superduty. Is it the brown wire in the engine bay at the upfitter relay box ,next to the drivers side firewall? Or the orange/green wire inside the cab at the passenger kick panel fusebox? This is our first 2017 Ford Superduty install.


Question is do you want it on upfitter switch or just on with the key?


----------



## BossEric

Kimber750, On with the key ,not on a upfitter switch.We do all our installs with the controller on a run/start circuit. As most plow manufactures specify. Ford for years had the wiring for the pto upfitt taped to the wiring under the dash to the left. It included a 'key on 12v wire'' first violet, then later years white/blue. But I guess ford did away with the wiring in this area.


----------



## kimber750

BossEric said:


> Kimber750, On with the key ,not on a upfitter switch.We do all our installs with the controller on a run/start circuit. As most plow manufactures specify. Ford for years had the wiring for the pto upfitt taped to the wiring under the dash to the left. It included a 'key on 12v wire'' first violet, then later years white/blue. But I guess ford did away with the wiring in this area.


Believe on the new trucks the wire you are looking for is out in engine bay by firewall off the main harness. Only asked because I have been requested to put plow on upfitter switch. I normally tap into the fusebox for switched ignition. This way customer doesn't have to go searching under dash for the fuse, it is right with all the other fuses.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy said:


> Send 1olddogtwo a pm. He just did the install on his.


Did mine of upfit as a temp.... remember I was sick when I did my install

I do believe the PTO hot wire is in with the upfit wires under the relay pack. It was fun pulling those wire up.

When I was picking up my new Mount at Regional truck, I asked how difficult it was on the new trucks and they said they added an hour to the install time. It kind of scared me at first but I found it to be the easiest truck to ever do. The learning curve was how to run the plugs/cable thru to the grill area.

I did not get a chance to post pictures but if you want pm me ur cell and I'll text them

.http://www.plowsite.com/threads/2017-ford-super-duty-western-mvp3.168479/page-2


----------



## BossEric

Thank you brother , I believe I got my answer , Brown wire at upfitter box in engine bay. And I looked at your truck in the link, good job!! I'm not a Western man per say ,I do repair them from time to time, but your rig looks real good! Thanks again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, I forgot to post this.

And your right, Westerns only need work from time to time.


----------



## BossEric

HA ,HA, I hear you! Thanks again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

FWIW.....I did the final connection last night.. even tho there is 6 upfits, there is about 10 wire's. Make sure you pull them all up from under relay pack.


----------



## archer3

1olddogtwo said:


> Did mine of upfit as a temp.... remember I was sick when I did my install
> 
> I do believe the PTO hot wire is in with the upfit wires under the relay pack. It was fun pulling those wire up.


Wiring anything to the upfitter switch wires is made easier by uncliping the relay box. You then have room reach the wires and are able to do work there much easier. 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## archer3

Gonna try this again.















There, that worked a bit better. Not used to this site yet but will ge the hang of it.

By the way, hi guys. Nice site you have here.


----------



## waltzie

The dealer that installed my snow ex said that with the 2017 ford specified using a upfitter switch to provide plow power.

There was a reason, but I forget what it was. 

Is this not the case?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You can, either is fine. All 6 upfits are used up so I used the pto-brown wire. It's in the same bundle


----------

